# Don't ask me why but neighbor bought a M6800SDC



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

They only have 8 acres of land and half of that is covered in pine trees. They have a MF135 that was well overdue a ring job as it used to smoke so bad, and all it ever did was pull a 5 foot rotary cutter when they cut the grass along the right of way in front of their property (30' x 900' approx) The balance of the yard was cut with the same tractor pulling a 4' finish mower or they used a snapper rider.........I seriously doubt there is a total of 4 acres of anything to work with a tractor especially a M6800 sixed machine. It has a front end loader as well and a 6 foot roatary cutter with it. Has all wheel drive, 8 spd shuttle tranny, 68hp IIRC and a cab, and really a nice machine fully loaded.. Has less than 50 hours on it and was supposed to be a demo or repo, and they got it for a super price (what that price was I don't know) All its gonna be used for is cutting grass around the place......sound like overkill or else they got it for a song.........I guess if your gonna cut your grass may as well go all out!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Noth'in like good soil compaction for a healthy lawn!


----------

